# Im back



## Peteyandthegang

Note-Whoever it was who was gossiping about my ethics to people on the all about mice forum can get lost :lol: Im back as I could really use the advice of the decent people here

Well firstly I want to thank all the people who have given me advice and support so far. And ahem, heres my intro once again

We currently have 12 mice but are beginning breeding pets this year. We plan one pairing a year purely to keep our pets going but well have to see how we progress. Our mice so far are rescues and theyve really helped me through some bad times, giving me a focus and making me smile. Theyre mostly black and white broken but we have a few other varieties too

Ill (re)post pics of them again soon


----------



## Ruthy

Welcome to the forum.

Please dont be offended if people do question your breeding ethics, as many frown upon breeding from rescues and breeding just to 'keep your pets going'. This is a friendly forum and its member aim to advise and help where we can, but discussions do pop up, so dont feel as if you are being jumped on, things as such need to be discussed or where would the mouse world be today?

Ruth


----------



## Peteyandthegang

Hi Ruth,

Oh believe me if this had just been friendly questioning in the forum I wouldnt have had an issue at all. I know some people have issues with it. But thats not what it was. Infact I should have been clear in that it didnt involve this forum, other than people passing on my details from here. Anyway hopefully all that rubbish is behind me now and I can get on with making some friends. Im honestly a really open kind of person and Im happy to discuss things. I dont want a "you give us a bad name" vibe from breeders and I dont want "I hate your guts" vibes from overprotective pet keepers, so Id much rather people were open so I can explain my actions and assure everyone our mice are extremely loved and safe

Thanks for the welcome


----------



## SarahC

glad to see you back.


----------



## Peteyandthegang

Thanx


----------



## Angelmouse

So glad you have come back, how are u doing?


----------



## Peteyandthegang

Thanx, thats really kind  Im ok, just lots of stress with moving now. Our main mouse tank is going to be quite a bit of hassle down several flights of stairs! But otherwise were well. How about you?


----------



## Angelmouse

stinking cold but plodding through


----------



## Peteyandthegang

Im jus recovering from some kind of hideous bug too. Wasnt nice :hurted Hope you get well soon!


----------



## SarahC

finger mouse,what a blast from the past.


----------



## Peteyandthegang

sarahc said:


> finger mouse,what a blast from the past.


Haha yeah, I absolutely loved fingermouse when I was little, about 4. Im glad someone else remembers, Ive asked everyone I know and they dont know what Im talking about!

Im a musical paper mouse...as anyone can seeee!
Ahem :lol:


----------



## SarahC

ha,I remember them all,the tortoise the gull,the white mouse.What a strange bloke the narrator was now I look back.


----------



## DomLangowski

Welcome, glad you decided to stay


----------



## Peteyandthegang

sarahc said:


> ha,I remember them all,the tortoise the gull,the white mouse.What a strange bloke the narrator was now I look back.


I know I remember them too! And I was realy tiny. That guy with the big beard was pretty weird, odd look in his eye, seemed to be enjoying it just a bit too much :lol:


----------



## Peteyandthegang

DomLangowski said:


> Welcome, glad you decided to stay


Thanks lots, Im feeling much better about it now  Way I see it Ill just carry on as normal


----------



## dangermouse

welcome back.........


----------

